# looking for pics of 10 gallon invert pumilio tanks



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello,
I am about to set up 8, ten gallon invert tanks. I just want to see how others set up their tanks. I was thinking about just having broms, and creeping fig- with a coco, super soil substrate with magolia leaves. 
Thank you,
TQ


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think vert tens are overated, they hardly have any floorspace, and even though pums will use vertical space, mine spend lots of time on the ground foraging through the leaf litter for woodlice, and springtails. Why not use 18 talls? They give you extra height without compromising floor space.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine are in 18gl talls and they dont use the floor space. They are always in the upper half. Plus, I like to have the front opening, vrs the top opening.
TQ


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

you could also try 20 verts. Thats why im doing instead of 10s.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

I am planning on doing 20 verts for my lamasi type frogs and my intermedius. Out of those type frogs, I am planning on keeping 4 frogs togeather- for the pums, I am planning of only keeping a pair togeather.
TQ


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah that sounds good. Plus if your like me and you only have so much space the 10s will give you more room for more tanks.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

that is true- I think we all wished we had more room.
TQ


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Not the best pic, but the top right 3 house pums, and the bottom right corner will also house a pair of bastis.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Dane,
Thanks for the pics. It looks like on the upper shelf your using blue atenic pc bulbs. If so, have you seen better plant groth or colors in your frogs. What plants do you use in the inside?
TQ


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

No, actually that's just an illusion. I'm using normal 2x 5500k t8s per shelf, but they've given me good growth in all my Neoregelia and mosses.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

If you use a standard rack, a 15 gallon tall will cover the entire shelf, if set up vertically. The dimensions are 20L X 10W X 18H. Tens are 20L X 10W X 12 H. The shelves are 18 inches deep so they fit nicely.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

4 15gal Talls on a standard rack fit perfect on 1 shelf.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice tanks Rob. I might have to come over and see them in person-

I like the 15 gallon tank inverted- one problem- the price between the 10 gallon tanks and the 15 gallon tanks is huge- well in my area-
TQ


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Your right, there is a big price jump between 10gal and 15gal tanks. But what I think is more expensive is the wasted shelf space on your rack bacuase your 10gal tank does not maximize the space available. Your frogs will never forgive you  J/K

Just sell me some 1 of those great frogs you have to make up the price difference!!  

TQ, here is a cool pumilo website someone showed me describing the different morphs and locations (you might have seen this site already but I really liked it):
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/pumil ... &submenu=1


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

well, the 10 gallons are going into a custom wood cabnet with four 55 watt pc bulbs, and a misting system.
The cabnet is being built by a local WADS member. I can design things- just can not cut a straight line.
TQ


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

These are a couple of the 10 gallon verts that I have made.

rob


----------

